# BAMC contact



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Does anyone know the name and number of the lady at Brooks Army Medical Center that is in charge of veterans services? I lost her name and number and I want to set up a day to go to Brooks and present custom fishing rods to wounded soldiers.
Pat Helton
Director of Rods For Soldiers


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I found her.
Pat


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

That is a great gesture.

Adam


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Adam
I am praying for you and all the warriors that have put themselves in harms way for me. A custom fishing rod is a small gesture compared to the sacrifices you guys make everyday.
Thanks partner
Pat


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was gonna say I am Wounded Warrior receiving treatment at BAMC and I could help ya. But I guess you got it figured out.


----------

